
Ask HN: How do you get a job as a product manager? - dangayle
I&#x27;ve never seen an entry level product manager job, only jobs that require years of experience. Is that a position that only happens through internal promotions at larger companies?<p>I didn&#x27;t know until about a year ago that Product Management was even a thing, but I&#x27;m really interested in it. I&#x27;m a developer, but I&#x27;m way better at the strategic part of development than the nuts and bolts part. I&#x27;ve always been the guy who works with the executive team and the marketing team and the dev team to make sure we&#x27;re all on the same page, building the right product for our needs and our client&#x27;s needs.<p>So the question is, how do you get a job as product manager?
======
villaumbrosia
It is great that you have experience working collaboratively across multiple
teams. This will be key when you do eventually get your PM interview. Here are
some other things that will be helpful:

\- Create a profile that highlights quantifiable, impactful actions you had on
your previous work. This will show companies what you will be able to
accomplish if you are hired.

\- I would highly recommend taking a PM course to show interviewers that while
you don't have any "experience" as a PM, you are taking the steps to learn the
necessities of this role.

\- As Kognate mentioned, reviewing books on PM interviews will be extremely
useful.

\- Go to networking events! Make sure to meet other PMs and get as much advice
as you can. This may even be your ticket to an interview!

PM jobs definitely require experience, but if you are able to show that you
have done relatable work that can translate well to a PM role, then you will
certainly find a something.

------
kognate
I would suggest starting with the book "Cracking the Product Manager
Interview: How to Land a Product Manager Job in Technology" by McDowell and
Bavaro. It's pretty comprehensive.

~~~
dangayle
Thank you, I'll check that out.

